# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zainalabedin (Arnhem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zainalabedin

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk van Lieshout & Zainalabedin, Arnhem

Adres: Huissensestraat 64-C, Arnhem


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zainalabedin*

----------

